

Environment Texas Launches Petition to Stop SpaceX Project - harold
http://www.environmenttexas.org/news/txe/spacex-attempting-launch-rockets-near-texas-wildlife-refuge

======
SlipperySlope
I am a supporter of Environment Texas - however as a Texan I strongly support
SpaceX use of this private property whose commercial benefits far outweigh the
risk to nearby wildlife.

This southernmost part of Texas is economically depressed and needs the
investment. I can easily imagine that 40 more acres can be conserved somewhere
else as an offset.

see:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&cp=12&gs_id=1h&...](http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&cp=12&gs_id=1h&xhr=t&q=boca+chica+state+park&safe=off&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1280&bih=904&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl)

~~~
stephengillie
Isn't an environmental study required before building?

~~~
SlipperySlope
Yes, see: [http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Texas-
reache...](http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/article/Texas-reaches-out-
to-land-spaceport-deal-with-3586606.php)

"The company got a look at local enthusiasm for the project last week. During
a federal environmental hearing in Brownsville more than 500 area residents
attended, with most showing support for the company's plan to build a
spaceport just north of the Texas-Mexico border on the coast."

Texas is in competition with Florida and Puerto Rico for the launch site.

